# High Oil Pressure



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

All of a sudden my 87 Maxima oil pressure went from a warm 20 PSI to 100+ PSI. The wire is not grounding out. Is it the 1 yr old sensor in the block? Where can I buy a better one? No oil is blowing out, must be a wrong reading. Please help anyone.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

There is nothing better than the OEM nissan sesor. Recently have your oil changed?


----------

